# Low light to less than low light plant suggestions



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Low Light Plants*

Hello Dog...

A tall plant for the back of the tank would be Pennywort and some of the taller Amazon swords. Another good low light plant is Anubias and some of the varieties of Cryptocoryne. Those two would be midground plants.

B


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Plant that will grow tall for the background (and quickly too, even in low light) - you cant go wrong with Hygrophila - it won't disappoint.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Jungle Val?


----------



## Dog (Dec 26, 2004)

Thank you for the suggestions I am making a list and looking the stuff up online.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

+1 for Crypts.

I'd probably lean away from any stem plants with this little light. Low light stems should grow, but tend to be very "leggy" (ie- more stem than leaves, not as bushy).


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> +1 for Crypts.
> 
> I'd probably lean away from any stem plants with this little light. Low light stems should grow, but tend to be very "leggy" (ie- more stem than leaves, not as bushy).


I second that!! Crypt balance grows tall. You can the bulb at Wall-mart for a few $S.

I have had ferns, anubias and moss grow in a 10 gallon by a south window. Perhaps you can put it somewhere that it gets some indirect sunlight.


----------



## Dog (Dec 26, 2004)

Hilde said:


> Perhaps you can put it somewhere that it gets some indirect sunlight.


Yes, I can do that.

Here is my list so far to start looking for:

Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Brazilian pennywort
Anubias barteri
Petite nana
Narrow leaf nana
Java fern
Java moss
Green Hygro (Hygrophila polysperma)
Jungle Val


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Dog said:


> Cryptocoryne walkeri
> Cryptocoryne wendtii
> Brazilian pennywort
> Anubias barteri
> ...


I think those will work. 

What direction is the light coming from? South is best.


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis' does great in very very low light and grows fast!
I have it in a tank without a light in the shade, no sun hits it, and it still grows 1" a week.


----------



## Dog (Dec 26, 2004)

Hilde said:


> I think those will work.
> 
> What direction is the light coming from? South is best.


East, about 3 or 4 hours a day....

Thanks


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Dog said:


> East, about 3 or 4 hours a day....


That should still work.


----------

